# Topics > Unmanned vehicles > Manned vehicles >  Virgin Hyperloop, passenger and/or freight transportation, Los Angeles, California, USA

## Airicist

Inventor - Elon Musk

Parent company - Virgin Group

Website - virginhyperloop.com

youtube.com/VirginHyperloop

facebook.com/VirginHyperloop

twitter.com/virginhyperloop

linkedin.com/company/virgin-hyperloop

instagram.com/virginhyperloop

Virgin Hyperloop on Wikipedia

Hyperloop on Wikipedia

Chairman - Richard Branson

CEO - Jay Walder

Co-founder and CTO - Josh Giegel

Co-founder - Shervin Pishevar

Projects:

DP World Cargospeed, hyperloop-enabled cargo systems to support the fast, sustainable and efficient delivery of palletised cargo

----------


## Airicist

You are one step closer to riding in a hyperloop

Published on May 11, 2016




> Hyperloop One successfully tested its propulsion system in the Nevada desert. It's an important step, but the journey to making the Hyperloop a reality has just begun.

----------


## Airicist

Crazy-fast Hyperloop testing carried out in Las Vegas

Published on May 11, 2016




> Open-air testing for the high-speed Hyperloop takes place in Sin City, bringing us one step closer to Elon Musk's vision.

----------


## Airicist

Hyperloop One: Full scale system test 5-12-17

Published on Jul 12, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Watch the Hyperloop complete its first successful test ride

Published on Jul 12, 2017




> The Hyperloop is one step closer to becoming a reality. If it works, the new form of transportation could mean a journey from LA to San Francisco city would take just 50 minutes.

----------


## Airicist

Phase 2 test recap

Published on Aug 2, 2017

----------


## Airicist

How Hyperloop One's system becomes reality

Published on Aug 2, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Hyperloop One breaks speed record

Published on Aug 2, 2017




> Hyperloop One just completed phase two of its full-scale Hyperloop system tests, achieving record speed and distance. The company’s super speed transit pod managed to go nearly the entire length of Hyperloop One’s test track in the Nevada desert, gliding using magnets. It got up to a top speed of 310 km per hour (nearly 192 mph), which is the highest recorded speed of any Hyperloop pod so far.

----------


## Airicist

Hyperloop One's passenger test pod takes its first ride

Published on Aug 2, 2017




> The maiden test voyage reached speeds of 192 mph.
> 
> Just weeks after Hyperloop One demonstrated a working, albeit slow, version of its levitating sled, the company has made another leap forward. This time around, the startup has successfully tested its XP-1 passenger pod, reaching speeds of up to 192 mph and levitating off the track as it accelerated.
> 
> XP-1 traveled for just over 300 meters before the brakes kicked in and it rolled to a gradual stop, hitting a top speed of 192 mph. That speed puts Hyperloop One's system a little bit ahead of Category 1 high-speed rail, which has a maximum running speed of 155mph, although it's not yet faster than Japan's bullet train.
> 
> Then again, Hyperloop One's plan is to push its pods at speeds closer to 750 mph, but that's clearly going to be tough to test in a tube that's just 500 meters long. But the milestones, slow and steady, are being met, and it's clearly a demonstration of the company's strength that it is developing its prototypes for real.


"Hyperloop One's passenger pod takes its first ride"
The XP-1 hit a top speed of 192 mph in the DevLoop tube.

by Daniel Cooper
August 2, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Hyperloop explained

Published on Aug 2, 2017

----------


## Airicist

How Hyperloop One's System becomes reality

Published on Oct 17, 2017




> The future of Hyperloop is closer than you think.

----------


## Airicist

Virgin Hyperloop explained

Aug 26, 2021




> Virgin Hyperloop made history in 2020 as it completed its first successful passenger tests. But what’s the technology behind hyperloop and how does it work?

----------

